# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Nachtwerk:zit het in onze genen? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Nachtwerk: zit het in onze genen?*

We reageren allemaal verschillend op een tekort aan slaap, maar tot voor kort had men het raden naar de precieze biologische oorzaak van deze verschillen. Wetenschappers van de University of Surrey's Sleep Research Centre hebben nu een onderzoek uitgevoerd en hun resultaten in het vakschrift Current Biology gepubliceerd. Er blijkt uit dat een genetisch verschil in het klokgen PERIOD3 sommige mensen extra gevoelig maakt voor een gebrek aan slaap. 
* 

Een verhaal van varianten 
*
Bij de mens bestaan er twee varianten van het klokgen PERIOD3. Ze 
produceren respectievelijk een lang en een kort eiwit. Een multidisciplinair Engels team van biologen en psychologen heeft onderzocht hoe mensen met de lange variante en mensen met de korte variante twee dagen en één nacht zonder slaap doorkomen. De onderzoekers stelden frappante verschillen vast tussen de diverse individuen. Sommige deelnemers hadden geen enkele moeite om zo lang wakker te blijven, andere moesten echt vechten tegen de slaap. 


*Daling van de prestatie* 

De resultaten waren het duidelijkst tijdens de eerste uren van de dag (tussen 4u en 8u 's ochtends). De deelnemers met de lange variante van het gen presteerden zeer slecht op het vlak van concentratie en geheugen. Het verminderde prestatievermogen 
van deze mensen in de vroege uurtjes had een belangrijke impact op de veiligheid en de efficiëntie op het werk. En precies in deze fase van de nacht vechten mensen die ploegenwerk doen tegen de slaap en gebeuren er veel ongelukken die te wijten zijn aan slaperigheid.

*
Gevolgen voor het nachtwerk* 

Dit onderzoek werd in een lab uitgevoerd. Of met het gen PERIOD3 ook 
individuele verschillen vast te stellen zijn voor wat het nachtwerk betreft, moet nog bewezen worden. Een kleine 10% van de Britten zijn drager van de lange variante van dit gen. Het is dus de moeite van het onderzoeken waard of er een soort biologische 'voorbeschiktheid' bestaat voor slechter presteren aan het eind van de nacht!

Bijkomende bevinding: toen de deelnemers van het onderzoek toestemming kregen om te slapen, bleven de dragers van de lange variante van het gen 50% langer in de trage slaap, de diepste fase van de slaap. De trage slaap is 
een graadmeter voor de behoefte aan slaap en het is bekend dat het zeer 
moeilijk is om 's nachts wakker te blijven en goed te presteren als men 
slaapschuld heeft.

De wetenschappers wisten al dat de verschillen in het gen PERIOD3 op de ene of andere manier bepaalden of iemand een ochtend- of een nachtmens is, maar ze hadden niet verwacht dat ze zo'n belangrijke invloed hadden op de slaap en op de prestaties tijdens nachtarbeid. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

